# Οδηγίες για Chat

## SpecialM

Τρόπος 1 (από το Portal)

Κάνοντας click στην επιλογή chat 

```
http://www.irc-undernet.org/e107_plugins/ircplugin/irc.php
```

 , θα αντιγραφεί στον υπολογιστή σας ένα Εφαρμογίδιο για IRC γραμμένο σε Java, γι' αυτό θα χρειαστεί να περιμένετε μερικά δευτερόλεπτα. Κατόπιν θα εμφανιστεί μια προειδοποίηση ασφαλείας, την οποία θα πρέπει να αποδεχθείτε προκειμένου να συνεχίσετε.

Αν όλα εξελιχθούν ομαλώς, θα πρέπει να εμφανιστεί το κύριο παράθυρο της εφαρμογής, όπου θα εμφανίζονται τα παρακάτω:

*** Looking up your hostname

*** Checking Ident

*** Found your hostname

*** No ident response

Σε περίπτωση που αντί των παραπάνω λάβετε το μήνυμα

Disconnected from irc-undernet.org 

προφανώς προέκυψε κάποιο σφάλμα, για την αιτία του οποίου θα πρέπει να αντρέξετε σε προηγούμενες γραμμές. Μια πιθανή αιτία θα μπορούσε π.χ. να είναι η εξής:

-irc-undernet.org- *** K-lined for using the wrong server.

                  Please use /server irc-undernet.org

Εδώ αναφέρεται ότι χρησιμοποιείτε λανθασμένη διεύθυνση για να συνδεθείτε, και σας προτείνετε μια άλλη, την οποία μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε με την εντολή

/server irc-undernet.org

http://www.irc-undernet.org

----------

## SpecialM

Τρόπος 2 (mIRC)

Το mIRC είναι μια εφαρμογή που κάνει ακριβώς την ίδια δουλειά με το Java Applet που προσφέρεται στην κεντρική σελίδα, μόνο που παρέχει αρκετές διευκολύνσεις παραπάνω αν το ρυθμίσετε σωστά.

Το mIRC διατίθεται στις σελίδες

* http://www.mirc.co.za/get.html

* http://www.mirc.com/get.html

Αφού εγκαταστήσετε το πρόγραμμα και του ορίσετε κάποιες βασικές παραμέτρους (π.χ. ένα όνομα, ένα ψευδώνυμο, κτλ.), είστε έτοιμοι για σύνδεση. Το mIRC σας παρέχει μια εκτενή λίστα από διακομιστές (servers) τους οποίους μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε. Αν θέλετε μπορείτε να δημιουργήσετε μια νέα καταχώρηση, όπου μπορείτε ενδεικτικά να προσθέσετε τους ακόλουθους servers του δικτύου irc-undernet:

* irc-undernet.org

Αν όλα αυτά σας φαίνονται δυσνόητα ή περιττά, μπορείτε να παρακάμψετε την καταχώρηση του irc-undernet στη λίστα με τους διακομιστές και να συνδεθείτε απ' ευθείας (αφού φυσικά έχετε δώσει ψευδώνυμα, ονόματα, κτλ.) με την εντολή /server server_address, όπου server_address η διεύθυνση ενός διακομιστή από αυτούς που αναφέρουμε στην παραπάνω λίστα. Π.χ.

/server irc-undernet.org

http://www.irc-undernet.org

----------

## SpecialM

Αφού συνδεθείτε

Δεδομένου ότι πλέον βρίσκετε με κάποια εφαρμογή σε έναν από τους servers του δικτύου irc-undernet, θα πρέπει να συνδεθείτε στο κανάλι μας, δηλ. το #hellas. Γενικά η δύνδεση σε ένα κανάλι γίνεται με την εντολή /join #channel_name. Συνεπώς, για να συνδεθείτε στο κανάλι μας πληκτρολογείτε την εντολή

/join #hellas

Αντί αυτών των εντολών μπορείτε να χρησιμοποιήσετε και το γραφικό περιβάλλον του mIRC. Γενικά, οι εντολές είναι ίδιες και για τους δυο τρόπους σύνδεσης, μόνο που αν συνδεθείτε με τον πρώτο τρόπο, η είσοδος στο κανάλι #hellas γίνεται αυτόματα.

----------

